# Mavs cream Bobcats and get Chandler



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Erick Dampier, Eduardo Najera and Matt Carroll for Tyson Chandler and Alex Ajinca

This trade makes absolutely 0 sense for the Bobcats. They save a little money with the Dampier dust chip, but MATT CARROLL?! There is no way that Dallas should have been able to trade that bum. Charlotte gave him the contract in the first place so maybe they really did want him back. AND the Mavs get rid of Najera?! Apparently Chandler is finally healthy, so this looks like quite a haul.

PG: Roddy Beaubois...J.J. Barea
SG: Jason Kidd...Jason Terry...Dominique Jones
SF: Caron Butler...Shawn Marion
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Brendan Haywood...Tyson Chandler...Alex Ajinca

LINK


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Edit


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah, now that we've re-signed Haywood and added Tyson and Mahinmi, I think our frontcourt is decent. Apparently we're tying to get Al Harrington too, but I'm ehh on that, it's w/e to me. I wonder what ever happened to Tim Thomas, now that guy was perfect for us off the bench until he had some family issues and left in the middle of the year.


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Marc Cuban: Best owner in sports.

A healthy Chandler makes that a scary defensive duo with Haywood and Chandler. Add to that you got Ajinca in there too.

Picking up Ian was also a nice move.

I think you should go with Matt Barnes for a wing man. He's a shooter, he plays D.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

btw you really think kidd isnt going to be starting at pg next season?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Good trade, I've always been a fan of Chandler - so hopefully he doesn't get injured again and can provide something for us, if hes healthy he's a really talented rebounder and body in the middle. 

I know nothing about Ajinca, but he's a young 7'1 French guy who was picked 20th in the draft and after doing some reading he's apparently like a Francisco Elson, I can dig that


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We also got rid of Carroll's contract which I don't know how but thats another 4 mill off the books for the next few years. Shame about Najera, guy was made to be in a Mavs uniform.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

i actually agree w/ damian's proposed lineup. last year we didn't really have a backup SF once Tim Thomas got hurt, so we went small a lot. plus, we had the illusion of depth when in fact all our depth is at pg (roddy, barea, terry). lastly, the dimension we sorely lack is consistent dribble penetration.

by inserting roddy into the starting lineup, sliding kidd to the 2 (for his defensive assignment, offensively, he's still pg), and marion to the 3, we'll get consistent dribble penetration and someone to keep up with quicker guards. we'll also add our wing depth by bringing marion off the bench, which will keep us from going small every time we rest our starters. moving roddy into the starting rotation would really be a masterstroke that could solve a handful of problems simultaneously.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

btw, najera is useless. when he first came into the league he was a high-energy guy that made a lot of hustle plays, but he was a complete liability in the San Antonio series where all he did was commit flagrant fouls. now that we've got some frontcourt depth, there is zero need for him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Great move for the Mavs but this doesn't put them over the top. Dallas is such a deep team and has been for years but there missing something. They have always been missing something and I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I can't put my finger on it.


Killer instinct


----------

